# Peter Rottentail Costume



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

You better hope you don't meet this nightmarish beast of a rabbit hopping down the bunny trail! An insanely scary rabbit costume: includes furry white bunnysuit with removable plaid vest, pinkish purple clawed hands and feet, and a vicious bunny mask with floppy ears. One size only.
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/Scary+Costumes/Peter+Rottentail+Costume-1104150/?utm_source=sli&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=champ

Animatronic Evil Rabbit (Youtube):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUKz5IfN8_0


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

dancer5612004 said:


> You better hope you don't meet this nightmarish beast of a rabbit hopping down the bunny trail! An insanely scary rabbit costume: includes furry white bunnysuit with removable plaid vest, pinkish purple clawed hands and feet, and a vicious bunny mask with floppy ears. One size only.
> http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/Scary+Costumes/Peter+Rottentail+Costume-1104150/?utm_source=sli&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=champ
> 
> Animatronic Evil Rabbit (Youtube):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUKz5IfN8_0


That might be one of the awesomest costumes ever! I wish I had $400 in disposable cash right now.


----------



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

*Hocus Pocus*

Although I haven't seen the movie for awhile, I've been stuck lately on that one episode of "Twilight Zone: The Movie." I like that episode where the kid has unschooled magical powers and for kicks he conjures up an evil rabbit out of a hat. The rabbit in that scene was awesome (and so were alot of props in that particular scene), but I was hoping to find something people could purchase in relation to that one scene. FOUND IT! Not only at Fright Catalog, but also the magical frightful rabbit out of the hat called "Hocus Pocus" located at HorrorDome.com-it's incredible, and just what I wanted. Couldn't be better.


----------

